# new in here



## adon1s

Hi there, I came in here by dutchbodybuilding. There was a faker active on dutchbodybuilding so I came here to check out his profile. I like the forum so I joined u.

The member that was faked on DBB: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/danimal/

Check the pics on DBB here, he was a wel respected member:

http://dutchbodybuilding.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=38790

http://www.dutchbodybuilding.com/gallery/data/500/medium/20122008_7.jpg

http://forum.dutchbodybuilding.com/f10/reden-om-aspireren-196379/

My stats are:

1,76m. height

+/- 90kg.

Bench 7x130kg.

Deads 270kg.

Squat ? dunno top

Cya


----------



## cecil_sensation

what you mean he was a faker????


----------



## adon1s

I don't meen the person in here is a faker, I mean the person that was active on dutchbodybuilding was a faker.


----------



## SnipeyIsFake

I guess that's true, adon1s. Though it's 'mean' and not 'meen', 'meen' is Dutch.

And yes the dutchbodybuilder will have a pretty hard time now, this isn't really a good way to put yourself in the spotlights, is it?

Greets Snipey.


----------



## adon1s

Haha wie ben jij dan? Sava?


----------



## SnipeyIsFake

adon1s said:


> Haha wie ben jij dan? Sava?


No, I'm not Sava. I'm a not so respected DBB member. But does it matter? All that matters is the case brought up here.


----------



## TaintedSoul

adon1s and SnipeyIsFake - you both come from the same site or are the same person? signed up here to chat about some guy that is fake on another site???


----------



## SnipeyIsFake

TaintedSoul said:


> adon1s and SnipeyIsFake - you both come from the same site or are the same person? signed up here to chat about some guy that is fake on another site???


 Yes we are both from te same site.. well, not anymore as I left but, I didn't come here to chitchat actually. I just wanted to support adon1s, in this case.

Cya,

Snipey.


----------



## luppie

Hello there

I are allsoo a very respectet member on DBB. I know everything from vauna and vlora.

Ciao:bounce:


----------



## sniperx

Please go away you DBB bastards!


----------



## adon1s

Kankerflikker - kankerkankerflikker - kankerflikker-

Luppie, hou je moeder thuis want ik bal der.


----------



## SnipeyIsFake

Pff, stop freaking spamming here. Just act normal, if you can. No need to come and spam this forum.


----------



## adon1s

TaintedSoul said:


> adon1s and SnipeyIsFake - you both come from the same site or are the same person? signed up here to chat about some guy that is fake on another site???


U haven't got the right 2 speak if u don't bench 100kg.. So stfu


----------



## sniperx

adon1s said:


> U haven't got the right 2 speak if u don't bench 100kg.. So stfu


i gues i'm the man for you


----------



## sniperx

EricR said:


> Ok genoeg geweest jonges, gelieve ons als DBB niet belachelijk te maken en te stoppen met het gespam, geouwehoer.
> 
> ps: Ik ben Gay. :thumb:


Wanneer gaan we nog eens afspreken voor wat lekker te ontspannen?


----------



## SnipeyIsFake

Haha, puberty is a bitch isn't it, sniperx and EricR? (No offense to the real sniperx and EricR), please, get the fudge out.


----------



## sniperx

EricR said:


> Vertel jij het me maar, jammer dat je dat feestje bij je thuis hebt afgelast.


Had jij niet zo brutaal in mn reet moeten boren, zat een week met diaree.


----------



## alphamales

I am the real SniperX!


----------



## sniperx

EricR said:


> Keertje afwisselen dan? Altijd de actieve kant begint ook te vervelen, ik kan wel ontvangen ook.


Maar je weet toch dat ik altijd zo vroeg klaarkom eric


----------



## Marjolein46

> Op dat forum zie ik nu: Luppie, SniperX, EricR. Het is wachten op Marjolein


The waiting is over!!!!


----------



## SnipeyIsFake

You stupid, ignorant fools. Don't freaking spam this forum. It'll only give DBB a bad reputation and I think the admin Big-T won't like it too much. I hope all of you get permbanned on DBB AND here. It's not funny.

Now I'm going to sit in my chair and cry a little.


----------



## sniperx

Marjolein46 said:


> The waiting is over!!!!


Wil jij niet mee op een etentje? ik hou wel wat van vlees


----------



## Marjolein46

Jesaja said:


> Marjolein lelijke dikke vette zeug!


Een zwangere lelijke vette zeug voor jouw!


----------



## Marjowhale

Marjolein46 said:


> The waiting is over!!!!


I'm the one and only! 

Check my log on dbb

http://forum.dutchbodybuilding.com/f219/log-marjolein46-216966/

:thumbup1:


----------



## Marjolein46

sniperx said:


> Wil jij niet mee op een etentje? ik hou wel wat van vlees


Hou je ook van kinderen?


----------



## SnipeyIsFake

Hello there DBB'er "Rivelino", "Jesaja", and "De Lauwwste". Would you like a kissy? Go ask your mum. Now get the fudge out and quit spamming here.


----------



## SnipeyIsFake

Jesaja said:


> EricR you bastard haha. You can't give me a yellow/red card here.


Hello Jesaja,

To answer your question:

Yes he can, I'll make sure you'll get a red card on DBB, you insane failure.

I think EricR has to be respected, right Eric?

Respect his authoritah!!


----------



## SnipeyIsFake

> Om het nog een twist te geven...
> 
> Ik ben sniperX
> 
> *By "De Lauwwste"*


Even when he's gone, you still give him attention. Idiot. Who sucks donkey dick? Niels sucks donkey dick Niels sucks donkey dick!

Hi Jesaja, beast.


----------



## Marjolein46

SnipeyIsFake said:


> Even when I'm gone, you still give me attention. Idiot. Who sucks donkey dick? Niels sucks donkey dick Niels sucks donkey dick!


I suck donkey dick aswell! :thumbup1:


----------



## SnipeyIsFake

Stupid DBB idiots think I'm that idiot of a sniperx.

Do you idiots think that a 14 year old speaks like this? Whatever..

De Lauwwste: "I've got this hot girl all over me"

Hot girl: "I want you to go down on me De Lauwwste"

De Lauwwste: "oh yea"

Hot girl: "SUCK MY COCK!"

Of course indicated by: American pie, Beta House.


----------



## Marjolein46

Chewie said:


> Ik ben kanker dik!


Heeee wat toevallig! Ik ook!


----------



## SnipeyIsFake

Chewie said:


> Ik ben kanker dik!


 Hi, retard. Go make some retardedfishfrogs, just like Mr.Garrisson.

And NO, I'm NOT Sniperx.


----------



## Klusmier

HELLOOOO


----------



## Klusmier

Marjolein46 said:


> Heeee wat toevallig! Ik ook!


 marjolein jij bent een vette hoer.


----------



## KaleHardloper

hoi


----------



## Klusmier




----------



## Klusmier

sniperx said:


> ben jij ook zo brutaal in je kont geneukt? mg:


 hey sniperx :beer:


----------



## hilly

yeh no probs just wait till i nock this 2 litre bottle of vodka in me and take a little mdma.


----------



## T.F.

What in the name of f*ck is this all about?


----------



## Ironclad

T.F. said:


> What in the name of f*ck is this all about?


Oddest thread of the day for sure!


----------

